# aquariumfish.net



## lorindaleigh1

I recently had a horrible experience with aquariumfish.net I'm posting it here so everyone can avoid going through this hassle.
On 1/29/09 I purchased 4 ADF's and 14 neon tetras and paid for overnight delivery. My order was shipped out on 2/3/09. When I recieved my order on 2/4/09 I opened up the box to find 4 dead neon tetras. They were shipped without any heating packs. Not only were my fish dead but my order was not complete. I was missing 10 tetras & 1 frog. I contacted them right away. I was told over the phone that they would immediatly refund me for the missing and dead fish. I told them that I wanted a replacement but they insisted on the refund. I asked to be refunded for shipping as well since the only reason why I ordered from them was to buy the tetras and take advantage of their bulk shipping price. They agreed. Today (2/5) I recieved a refund for the tetras and was told that I would not be recieved a refund for the shipping costs. This is absolutly horrible! There is no way that I would have paid $25 shipping for just 3 frogs! When I told them that I would have to file a dispute wtih paypal they called me juevenille. I highly suggest that everyone avoid this company at all costs!

Here is a copy of their emails:
We have read your emails and we will issue a refund for the missing and DOA fish. The shipping charge was never negotiable.  

Your refund will go through today. We are sorry for the mix up, and hoped to resolve this in a civil manner but threats are just juvenile. 

Have a great day 

Aquariumfish.net 

#35 

Hello,
You will just have to live with your actions, as do we. There was a mistake and we did apologize on the phone. We wish that 100% of our orders would get proccessed and shipped with no problems. Unfortunately there was one with your order. Life will go on. All we can do is supply america with the best fish in the world. We are sorry your experiance was a bad one.
Have a great day
Aquariumfish.net
#35

They don't even care that they have an unsatisfied customer!


----------



## dramaqueen

I'm sorry about your bad experience.  They should fully refund your money for the fish AND the shipping.I wonder why they wouldn't just send you more fish? I think sending the fish with no heat packs was irresponsible on their part. You'd think they would want satisfied customers.:-? And then they were rude to you on top of everything! I sure hope you are able to get your money back.


----------



## lorindaleigh1

I know! I've never heard of such business tactics. I've reported them to the BBB and Attorney General.


----------



## dramaqueen

Good. I'm glad you did. I think calling you juvenile was totally uncalled for. They need to review their return policy.


----------



## Twistersmom

That is terrible! I will be sure not to order from them! I placed an order with The Pet Place last week. They will not ship orders out with a live guaranty unless temperatures are above 30deg. They agreed to hold my fish for two weeks, and send them out on a warmer day. They just sent me an email they are going to ship out on monday. I have not seen the fish yet, but so far I have been very happy with their service. Someone is always there to answer the phone, they even did an inventory check for me when I placed the order. Glad you are spreading the word on you bad service from Aquariumfish.net!


----------



## lorindaleigh1

I just wanted my fish. Now I have to wait another month before I'll have the extra money to spend. Its very upsetting. I've learned that the "company" is ran by one guy out of his basement. I'm not the first one that he's done this too. Others have accused him of shipping the fish when they were already dead. It does make one wonder.


----------



## Sj45

lorindaleigh1 said:


> I just wanted my fish. Now I have to wait another month before I'll have the extra money to spend. Its very upsetting. I've learned that the "company" is ran by one guy out of his basement. I'm not the first one that he's done this too. Others have accused him of shipping the fish when they were already dead. It does make one wonder.


I would try liveaquaria.com next time...they seem more professional although I've never ordered from them...I find shipping to be too high.


----------



## onefish2fish

thread moved to aquarium product reviews.

i am sorry you had a bad experience with a company. 

for next time read all reviews, feedback and ask if people have used a company before prior to ordering. this way you safeguard your hard earned money.


----------



## lorindaleigh1

onefish2fish said:


> thread moved to aquarium product reviews.
> 
> i am sorry you had a bad experience with a company.
> 
> for next time read all reviews, feedback and ask if people have used a company before prior to ordering. this way you safeguard your hard earned money.


I will! Lesson learned.


----------



## Lupin

I love it when the companies treat their customers in a juvenile manner. How do they expect to gain their customer's trust if they are calling other people's actions in an impolite manner? Good call on reporting them to the BBB and the attorney general.


----------



## Tyyrlym

From what is said here it appears to be a blatant money grab. I can't imagine 10 tetra and 1 frog being that expensive, overnight shipping probably was. Keeping the shipping money protects the profits. With such a poorly handled order, missing fish, dead fish, missing frog, they should likely eat it and send you replacements, or refund your money completely. Only refunding the price of the missing/dead animals but keeping the shipping money is bad business. Well, bad business if you care about your customers ever coming back.


----------



## onefish2fish

this is just another reason i support my local fish store (which isnt a chain store)

face to face interaction, YOU pick the fish and see its health prior to buying, and it helps keep actual good fish stores in business because competition from chains stores is rough.


----------



## fishkid

Its funny how its like: "Threats are juvenile. Have a good day." And shipping dead fish is just terrible. Also, whats the BBB?


----------



## dramaqueen

Better Business Bureau.


----------



## Scooter Scott

Please keep us posted on this. I am very interested to see what happens of this.


----------



## dramaqueen

Me too.


----------



## jerrypunch

Carpe diem. Buyer beware. 

Whenever ordering any live thing, be it plant or animal, over the internet or mail order, one should expect deaths and even mistakes. Nature of the beast. 

Even on sites such as Ebay, the shipping costs are rarely, if ever, refunded. You could have insured the shipment which would have made the carrier responsible.

Another good reason to find a reputable LFS......


jp


----------



## DrFish

*aquariumfish.net order date 02/07/2010*

Hello Everyone!

I just wanted to report on my order and experience from last week.


So first off I just wanted to start with the customer service, It was amazing!! The guy (Freddy I believe) who I received service from, not only knew what he was talking about he was actually helpful!! 

He lined up my order, hand picked the "A+" fish I was looking for, he checked the weather and best time to ship. (We ran into the problem with low overnight temps, they were in the low 40's) 


I even received 2 follow up phone calls AFTER I paid for it:
One for a rare fish I was looking for (Aripiama Gigas), 
The second just to make sure I was happy with all my fish.


As for the other persons experience, I can only say two things really: I Know the staff has changed since the original posts order date. Everyone I spoke with was courteous, knowledgeable, way above par for the course, (lets face it most pet store employees are dim at best lol) and secondly that guy (original post) bought like 40 bucks in fish, or should I say frogs, (sorry to hear his bad luck and dead fish)

I bought almost $400 in very rare and fragile fish and inverts, not only did I receive a free $30 Yabi, but it was 5'' long and I paid for a 2'' one, all of them arrived ALIVE, healthy and calm (50ish fish and 30 inverts)

The best part was I ordered a pair of Malawi's and when I opened the box and looked in the bag there were 40-50 babies alive and well!!!!!! So their about $6 each, even that size( soo thats $240-$300 in free fish)

Again Im sorry to hear that guys ordeal but I would recommend this site to anyone, Just don't be rude to them (ask for Freddy in internet sales) and realize your sending tropical fish 1000's of miles overnight and sometimes stuff happens along the way(rough handlers).

Again 110% satisfied and will continue to do business with them and would recommend them to anyone.


Dr Fish


----------



## stephanieleah

DrFish said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> I just wanted to report on my order and experience from last week.
> 
> 
> So first off I just wanted to start with the customer service, It was amazing!! The guy (Freddy I believe) who I received service from, not only knew what he was talking about he was actually helpful!!
> 
> He lined up my order, hand picked the "A+" fish I was looking for, he checked the weather and best time to ship. (We ran into the problem with low overnight temps, they were in the low 40's)
> 
> 
> I even received 2 follow up phone calls AFTER I paid for it:
> One for a rare fish I was looking for (Aripiama Gigas),
> The second just to make sure I was happy with all my fish.
> 
> 
> As for the other persons experience, I can only say two things really: I Know the staff has changed since the original posts order date. Everyone I spoke with was courteous, knowledgeable, way above par for the course, (lets face it most pet store employees are dim at best lol) and secondly that guy (original post) bought like 40 bucks in fish, or should I say frogs, (sorry to hear his bad luck and dead fish)
> 
> I bought almost $400 in very rare and fragile fish and inverts, not only did I receive a free $30 Yabi, but it was 5'' long and I paid for a 2'' one, all of them arrived ALIVE, healthy and calm (50ish fish and 30 inverts)
> 
> The best part was I ordered a pair of Malawi's and when I opened the box and looked in the bag there were 40-50 babies alive and well!!!!!! So their about $6 each, even that size( soo thats $240-$300 in free fish)
> 
> Again Im sorry to hear that guys ordeal but I would recommend this site to anyone, Just don't be rude to them (ask for Freddy in internet sales) and realize your sending tropical fish 1000's of miles overnight and sometimes stuff happens along the way(rough handlers).
> 
> Again 110% satisfied and will continue to do business with them and would recommend them to anyone.
> 
> 
> Dr Fish


I totally don't buy that this is a genuine post. I'm sorry. Totally unconvincing. (I am sorry if my post is totally inappropriate--mods feel free to erase it if it is).

And by the way Dr. Fish all you just did was bump this bad post all the way to the top of the list.


----------



## Romad

You can argue all day about whether to buy from these people or not. But at the end of the day, all they had to do was replace her fish that she paid a nice hefty price for. *Period. *It's customer service 101. 

Keep calling them and go up the chain of command until you get a regional manager or big kahuna. Chances are, they'll take care of it.

Good luck and let us know how you make out.


----------



## bbgrl2008

i too had a bad experience with this company. i ordered a white betta and paid for over night shipping, but never recieved my fish. a week later i recieved a notice from paypal that aquariumfish.net had refunded my order and to contact them with any questions. a week and 2 un-answered emails later i still do not know the reason as to why the company canceled and refunded my order (and the white bettas are still being advertised as in stock so it wasnt that theyre just out of stock).


----------

